
Ask HN: Which password manager do you recommend? - lorenzhs
I&#x27;ve been putting off the move to a password manager for far too long now, instead using a base password with a pseudo hash function on the domain name that I evaluate in my head and which determines certain characters in the password. (This means someone would need at least 3 or 4 password leaks for different sites to figure out the hash function, or a hash collision). With today&#x27;s LastPass news, I&#x27;m interested in what password manager you recommend.<p>I&#x27;m particularly interested in ones that work on Linux, and I want to be able to use my YubiKey to secure it (I have a Neo, and two U2F ones on the way from the GitHub special). Obviously, they should also be well-maintained.
======
jlgaddis
I've been using LastPass for a few years, even convincing $work to
purchase/use the Enterprise version. This was my best option as, like you, my
primary machine ran Linux and I wanted 2FA (also using a Yubikey).

With today's announcement, I'm not sure what I'll use going forward. In the
past month, I've switched back to using a MacBook Pro as my primary machine
(along with my iPad and iPhone). I'm not a big fan of LogMeIn, so I'll
certainly be looking for alternatives.

------
jarthur
I use KeePass Password Safe ( [http://keepass.info/](http://keepass.info/) )
supports the Advanced Encryption Standard (AES, Rijndael) and the Twofish
algorithm to encrypt its password databases. And it’s free and you have full
access to its source code. KeePass will also support YubinKey. Here is a link
on setting up a YubiKey with KeePass
([http://keepass.info/help/kb/yubikey.html](http://keepass.info/help/kb/yubikey.html)
).

~~~
lorenzhs
The different versions of keepass have always confused me -- what's the
difference between 1 and 2, and why are both around? What's KeePassX, which is
linked on the Download page for Linux, and does it support YubiKeys as well?
Other than all the confusion that surrounds it, keepass looks quite good to
me.

~~~
jarthur
This link may help clear up the confusion between KeePass 1 and 2.
([http://keepass.info/compare.html](http://keepass.info/compare.html)). As for
the KeePassX, this was a port from the Windows KeePass 2 to mac OS X. But has
now become its own program. I do not know if YubiKeys will work with it.

------
rmurri
I've recently started using enpass ([http://enpass.io/](http://enpass.io/)).
It does what I need, and is simple enough for others to use. Their security
model is based on open source even though the entire app is not open.

------
dscherger
[http://passwordmaker.org/](http://passwordmaker.org/) automates what you're
doing in your head. On android the PasswordMaker X app is pretty reasonable
too. On iOS the apps are not so good.

